# Conversion of dependent to critical skill visa



## j.naresh89 (Jan 6, 2017)

Hi all

Please advise if I can convert my wife's dependent visa to critical skill visa in Southafrica. She travelled just one week back. 
Also advise if I should carry Indian pcc
Thanks


----------

